# Moulding head cutter Scary you say?



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a read a bunch of posts about how moulding head cutters are scary and to be avoided. I disagree.
I have one of the Craftsman 1 cutter models, and just did a few test cuts.
First, I have to say, it is by far the quietest blade I have. No vibration.
It cuts like butter. I didn'd have an insert for the table that would fit, so I left the insert out. I just used a red oak board that straddled the opening. I used no featherboards or holddowns.
Check the pictures and learn the truth about these moulding head cutters. The stock was 3/4" thick, and one of the cuts I did in 2 passes. It cut so easy, the second cut I made in 1 pass.
Here are a few links, If I can't get the pictures up.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I use them constantly and love them for cretin things. Make an insert though; it is not good to run the saw without an insert.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The single knife cutter works very well. The three knife head is even better. As for an insert, I find making inserts necessary for a particular procedure sometimes necessary. Otherwise, I'll use an insert that is close, maybe one that was used for a different cut.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like a nice smooth cut.
Would you run a board throughthat way and then run it through your table saw to cut the moulding to width? That would make a lot of sense, as running a wide board through the moulding cutter would definitely seem to be safer.

Gerry


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Looks like a nice smooth cut.
> Would you run a board throughthat way and then run it through your table saw to cut the moulding to width? That would make a lot of sense, as running a wide board through the moulding cutter would definitely seem to be safer.
> 
> Gerry


For narrow mouldings I always cut the profile on a wider board then rip to width. I usually cut the profile on both edges, then rip both edges.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Molding head cutter scary you say*

Do they (Sears) still sell molding head cutters? I had one years ago and lost it during one of our moves. Would certainly like to buy one if still available.

joe


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*I think they still sell them*



Joek said:


> Do they (Sears) still sell molding head cutters? I had one years ago and lost it during one of our moves. Would certainly like to buy one if still available.
> 
> joe


Not sure if they have this deal in your area, I noticed SearsOutlet.com has one of these listed as available at a nearby store:
*Molding Head Set , 7 in. Diameter*

Sears item # 3217

http://www.searsoutlet.com/d/product_details.jsp?md=ct_md&cid=1319&pn=1&ps=25&pid=11789

Regards,

Duncan


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Joek said:


> Do they (Sears) still sell molding head cutters? I had one years ago and lost it during one of our moves. Would certainly like to buy one if still available.
> 
> joe



*Here* they sell moulding heads like the Craftsman. They have a good selection of cutters. Their cutters fit Craftsman, and other heads.


----------



## bryan (Dec 21, 2009)

*Grizzley after market moulding head*

While the topic is at hand, I have a 3HP Shop Fox Shaper with a Grizzley 4" aluminum moulding cutterhead (2 blade type)which I have not yet ever used. I bought about 4 profiles for it.
Has anyone used one of these with their shaper? If so, what kind of results does it give?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

bryan said:


> While the topic is at hand, I have a 3HP Shop Fox Shaper with a Grizzley 4" aluminum moulding cutterhead (2 blade type)which I have not yet ever used. I bought about 4 profiles for it.
> Has anyone used one of these with their shaper? If so, what kind of results does it give?


I think you'll find that the RPM of a shaper is too fast for a moulding cutter, unless perhaps you have a speed control. The shaper is designed for smaller cutter heads. I have, however, used my Craftsman three blade cutter head on a radial arm saw with the cutter head turned parallel to the table surface. The results were quite good. If you try this be extra careful. These things can be dangerous.[What power tools aren't?]

Gerry


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I have a 3 Blade Cutter and Need Some Blades..*

The blade set that came with it would just do 1/4 round and did that well. I had a neighbor come by to see if I had any 1/4 round? We cut up a 2z4 and had 1/4 round for days.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cutter Head*



cabinetman said:


> *Here* they sell moulding heads like the Craftsman. They have a good selection of cutters. Their cutters fit Craftsman, and other heads.


Thanks for the info.
I have been considering one of these.
I was under the impression that Craftsman stopped offering these.


----------



## Larry Norton (Sep 30, 2008)

Pirate, if you have a dado insert for your table saw, make a spacer that would bring the molding head cutter out so it's centered in the dado insert opening. I used a piece of thin wood, maybe about 1/4in. thick, drilled a 5/8in. hole in the center, slid it on the arbor, then slid on the molding head cutter, then put on the arbor nut. Works like a charm.

Larry


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Larry Norton said:


> Pirate, if you have a dado insert for your table saw, make a spacer that would bring the molding head cutter out so it's centered in the dado insert opening. I used a piece of thin wood, maybe about 1/4in. thick, drilled a 5/8in. hole in the center, slid it on the arbor, then slid on the molding head cutter, then put on the arbor nut. Works like a charm.
> 
> Larry


Thats a good idea. I just made a ZCI to fit the saw and cutter.


----------



## Gilbert 2nd Hand (Dec 28, 2009)

*Manual for Craftsman Bench Saw moulding Head*

I found a PDF copy of the manual for the three blade cutter head. Mine is Catalog No. 9-3215 which I salvaged from my Father inlaws basement when setteling his estate. I also bought a single blade 9-32003 cutter head at a yard sale and anm looking for the product literature for that one.


http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...n/DSCN1818.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...n/DSCN1820.jpg[/quote]


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

I have use a sear three knife head cutters for year on a ras never tryed it on a ts do a very good job for me *OVER THE YEARS*


* "THE SHOP OF TOP"*


----------



## Mark3rd (Aug 23, 2012)

Gilbert 2nd Hand said:


> I found a PDF copy of the manual for the three blade cutter head. Mine is Catalog No. 9-3215 which I salvaged from my Father inlaws basement when setteling his estate. I also bought a single blade 9-32003 cutter head at a yard sale and anm looking for the product literature for that one.
> 
> 
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...n/DSCN1818.jpg
> http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o...n/DSCN1820.jpg


[/QUOTE]
I have the single cutter No. 9-32003 you mentioned. It was my father's before he passed on. I have a Sears 10 in. Stationary Table Saw No. 315.228390. I am just starting woodworking and have not used any of these yet. Is the moulding cutter compatable with this table saw?


----------



## Mark3rd (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a single head craftsman cutter no. 9-32003 left to me by my father. Is it usable on my Sears 10 in. stationary table saw? I am just starting woodworking and have done no work on these yet.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 3 head unit. I have used it successfully several times over the years. When I do I make a new table insert to fit whatever I am using. I am a believer in side and top feather boards. I broke a plastic feather board when one of the knives caught a knot. Clear lumber works better but I was making window boxes to a customers specs. Scared me a little when the piece banged and I saw pieces of the feather board head toward me.


----------



## Mark3rd (Aug 23, 2012)

*moulding cutter*

Thank you. I am just starting woodworking and a total novice. What is a featherboard and how do you make your inserts?
Thanks..
Mark


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/webhp?tbm=isch&source=mog&hl=en&gl=us&client=ms-android-verizon&tab=ii


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry, here:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...qsubts=1345911310595&q=featherboard+table+saw


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Making an insert:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...subts=1345911853933&q=making+table+saw+insert


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Mark3rd said:


> I have a single head craftsman cutter no. 9-32003 left to me by my father. Is it usable on my Sears 10 in. stationary table saw? I am just starting woodworking and have done no work on these yet.


I use the single cutter cutter on my ts with good results.
Be sure to rig featherboard or other type hold downs.
To cut a insert for the saw, put a blank insert in the saw, and another piece of wood on top of it, with some sort of hold down. Slowly raise the cutter thru the insert, until you get the amount cut you need.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Pirate said:


> I didn'd have an insert for the table that would fit, so I left the insert out. I just used a red oak board that straddled the opening. I used no featherboards or holddowns.





Pirate said:


> I use the single cutter cutter on my ts with good results.
> Be sure to rig featherboard or other type hold downs.
> To cut a insert for the saw, put a blank insert in the saw, and another piece of wood on top of it, with some sort of hold down. Slowly raise the cutter thru the insert, until you get the amount cut you need.


Hey pirate you need to practice what you preach.

Oh yeah I think you edited your pictures out of the first post which kind of throws off the whole thread. You also double posted there t the end. I can fix that but not the pictures.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

"Do as I say, not as I do" lol
I did post a test cut I made without hold downs. Wouldn't recommend it. Don't know what I was thinking.


----------

